# Blood and Honour Membership Leak



## Red Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/g6e8yjqh

Enjoy.


----------



## flutterbye (Jan 6, 2012)

So how many hours before we get a google maps street level breakdown of our unfriendly neighbourhood patriots


----------



## elfman (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I was back in the UK to smash a few windows in


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 6, 2012)

is that a NEW one or the one from a few years ago? sadly i bump into so many loons in pubs i've probably spoken to half the ones up here already .
Skinhead = nazi (or at least THEY seem to think so!)


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

elfman said:


> I wish I was back in the UK to smash a few windows in


Have you checked the list to see if there's anyone on it where you are living now?


----------



## salem (Jan 6, 2012)

elfman said:


> I wish I was back in the UK to smash a few windows in


Well most of the data seems to be from 5 years + ago. Might be worth considering that a) they might have grown out of it and b) they may not live there any more.

I say a) because the age of a couple of people I looked up would put them at 16-17 when they registered (in fact the average age of those I looked up seemed remarkably low).


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

are these just members of the forums? in which case probably a few anti fash knocking around on that list.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 6, 2012)

There's a lot of duplicate / quintuplicates on that list.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

if it's from that long ago how many people off that list will have realised the errors of their ways? the newest seem to be from 2007 ffs.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

*Bloody hell 1 lives few miles from me ..!  *


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 6, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> is that a NEW one or the one from a few years ago? sadly i bump into so many loons in pubs i've probably spoken to half the ones up here already .
> Skinhead = nazi (or at least THEY seem to think so!)


You can often tell the 'proper' B&H by their age and the way they like having it tattooed across their beer guts....


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> *Bloody hell 1 lives few miles from me ..!  *


And one about half a mile away from me. Think I know who it is(skin girl) I love the skin girl look(within reason)


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You can often tell the 'proper' B&H by their age and the way they like having it tattooed across their beer guts....


And by the fags they smoke....


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

that wayne baldwin is on ze list ...


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> that wayne baldwin is on ze list ...


Just reminded me of when he was up in Manchester a couple of years back with the EDL spouting off he wasnt a racist and he lifts up his shirt to show people where he got stabbed and out pops a swastika tattoo


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't forget that the email addresses may helpfully match up with facebook accounts.


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Don't forget that the email addresses may helpfully match up with facebook accounts.



Essential.

Incredible to see how many of them leave their photos and details (including workplaces etc) open to public view.

Then again, the Fash have always had a fascination with their own image. Seem to remember the readers photos section at the back of British oi! Fanzine being an absolute treasure trove back in the day.

As a word of caution, this seems to be a list compiled from the B+H Mailorder. Remember that some people will use relatives/friends addresses and details etc.


----------



## rekil (Jan 6, 2012)

'Nigel Piggins' shows up here. Five jailed for race hate crimes.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

I wouldn't want to take anything on that list as gospel tbh.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I wouldn't want to take anything on that list as gospel tbh.



Definjitely, lad I know is on it and he's the opposite of fascist/racist.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

i don't think someone who bought some record in 2005 or whatever and has since realised what this is / how stupid they were should be classed as a fash. it's too outdated to be of any value, i mean FFS (although i think the people whose names appear several times are prob the ones who have ordered things over years). that's the problem with lists like this, as well as the fact that there's nothing to stop fash putting down other peoples' names/addresses to be sent stuff to. "will you pick up this package for me m8".


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

Were any of the people on the list attacked or harassed in any way the first time the list was made available? Personally I doubt it, just as very few if any on the Redwatch list have, certainly non of the people that I know who have appeared on it have, and I would like to think that anti fascists are a lot are a lot more responsible and sensitive to making sure that families of fascists or others are not caught in any cross fire or reckless attacks.


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i don't think someone who bought some record in 2005 or whatever and has since realised what this is / how stupid they were should be classed as a fash. that's the problem with lists like this, as well as the fact that there's nothing to stop fash putting down other peoples' names/addresses to be sent stuff to. "will you pick up this package for me m8".



Agreed. Which is why anything like this needs to be cross referenced. Nevertheless, the clincher in many of these cases is where their FB profiles have things like "Interests: John Tyndall" and "Books: The Turner Diaries" along with photos of themselves in Skrewdriver Tshirts etc.

If anyone cares to browse through a few you'll see what I mean.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

pictures of them posing with guns etc ...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2012)

I doubt anyone on here will do anything other than discuss it tbh.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

some of the email addresses


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

"honour14@[xxx].com"


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> Agreed. Which is why anything like this needs to be cross referenced. Nevertheless, the clincher in many of these cases is where their FB profiles have things like "Interests: John Tyndall" and "Books: The Turner Diaries" along with photos of themselves in Skrewdriver Tshirts etc.
> 
> If anyone cares to browse through a few you'll see what I mean.



I oknow who you mean hehehe


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 6, 2012)

crazypete007@***.com


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I wouldn't want to take anything on that list as gospel tbh.


yes a little cross referencing with facebook and seeing if they are still there etc may be in order.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> yes a little cross referencing with facebook and seeing if they are still there etc may be in order.


I know of a number of people already doing this.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought it was strange how many were from the the channel islands, about 5 I've counted. Considering in Manchester and Salford there are just 2.

Favourite email address for me goes to: eradicationprocess@***.com


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I know of a number of people already doing this.



I've spent a few moments doing it and found a few fash and one anti-fash.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> Essential.
> 
> Incredible to see how many of them leave their photos and details (including workplaces etc) open to public view.
> 
> ...



More incredible than that: Yesterday I received a, rare but not uncommon, phone call threatening this and that by someone with an Irish accent claiming to be in the UVF etc etc. This stupid git hasn't hidden his number when he's called me so I call him back at about 2am just to piss him off. Goes through to voicemail and the message is read by a nice sounding chap with an English accent: 'Hi this is John Beetham of Braunstone Avenue, Braunstone, Leicester. Please leave your name and number after the beep. Thank you.' 

What a bellend...


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> pictures of them posing with guns etc ...



Yes. They're quite into doing this aren't they? Although most of the ones I've seen are either CO2 gas pistols, air rifles or just deactivated (non-live firing with filled barrels etc).

I'm sure most of them would love to be in the UDA, UVF or equivalent but I don't think they're getting a membership based on the ownership of a BB gun.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> Yes. They're quite into doing this aren't they? Although most of the ones I've seen are either CO2 gas pistols, air rifles or just deactivated (non-live firing with filled barrels etc).
> 
> I'm sure most of them would love to be in the UDA, UVF or equivalent but I don't think they're getting a membership based on the ownership of a BB gun.



Couldn't stop laughing when I found them pics. Searchlight got 'em up and took away any finders rights from me though


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Goes through to voicemail and the message is read by a nice sounding chap with an English accent: 'Hi this is John Beetham of Braunstone Avenue, Braunstone, Leicester. Please leave your name and number after the beep. Thank you.'



Assuming he hasn't rang you from a throwaway phone and the message isn't a wind-up...


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 6, 2012)

By the way, prominent members of the BNP who feature on the B+H list could be in for a surprise. Especially if they're currently involved with councils or local authorities.

I mean, it would be interesting if anti-fascists were to contact their local newspapers to pose the question "did you know that X's name has cropped up on a mailing list run by a violent Nazi organisation?". Connecting the Anon group hacking and the BBC story, would no doubt add further appeal to such a story perhaps?


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Assuming he hasn't rang you from a throwaway phone and the message isn't a wind-up...



Highly unlikely on both counts.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

these things are already quite well known surely? not sure how much good the bnp/nazi link being "exposed" for the umpteenth time would do. what would be better if a Tory MP was on that list.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Highly unlikely on both counts.



I just can't imagine anyone being that dumb.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 6, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> Yes. They're quite into doing this aren't they? Although most of the ones I've seen are either CO2 gas pistols, air rifles or just deactivated (non-live firing with filled barrels etc).
> 
> I'm sure most of them would love to be in the UDA, UVF or equivalent but I don't think they're getting a membership based on the ownership of a BB gun.



make sure you get the exact specification otherwise pickamns will be all over you!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I just can't imagine anyone being that dumb.



A lad (EDL, it was when they were coming here and we organised a counter) on Facebook once sent me a message saying he knew where I lived (he didn't) and that he was going to come round and twat me.

I didn't bother replying.

He then messaged again a couple of hours later, this time telling me his address and when he gets home from college cos, apparently, he couldn't be arsed coming to me and that I should go to him to get battered.

Some people are just shit at intimidation.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> crazypete007@***.com


"only" 5 in the South Wales region that i can see so far


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 6, 2012)

5 from within a few miles from me. One i know.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> One i know.


Is he dead yet?


----------



## discokermit (Jan 6, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Just reminded me of when he was up in Manchester a couple of years back with the EDL spouting off he wasnt a racist and he lifts up his shirt to show people where he got stabbed and out pops a swastika tattoo


haha! he really is proper thick.


----------



## krink (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sure I've already got this list but off ages ago?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2012)

krink said:


> I'm sure I've already got this list but off ages ago?



You thinking of the BNP one a couple of years ago?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> *I thought it was strange how many were from the the channel islands, about 5 I've counted.* Considering in Manchester and Salford there are just 2.
> 
> Favourite email address for me goes to: eradicationprocess@***.com



Isn't Will Browning originally from the Channel Islands?


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Is he dead yet?



I don't think so. Last saw him 18 months ago at a gig all dressed up as a skin in brand new dm's, denims and harrington. Looked like he'd bought em just for the night. He always looked the same in the 80's when he had his punk rock suit on. Dunno if he's involved yet but they did do quite a few gigs round here years ago. Names i would expect to see, ain't on the list


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Is he dead yet?



thats a bit pro-active reggie!


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 6, 2012)

krink said:


> I'm sure I've already got this list but off ages ago?



List has some of the same names/addresses as the leaked ISD Records one in 2010. Not surprising.

Brief write up concerning the B+H leak and Leicestershire BNP councillor James North here:

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2012/01/490839.html

From what I've heard, people are already contacting his local newspaper in getting them to highlight it. If anyone feels like adding pressure: *Melton Times. *49 Nottingham Street. Melton Mowbray. LE13 1NT. Tel: 01664 410041. (Chief reporter - Christian March. 01664 412521
christian.march@meltontimes.co.uk

I agree that it may be considered the same old "BNP member is a Nazi" shock horror, but if it causes the fash even any remote annoyance then why not? An email or phone call only takes a few seconds, and it's better than sitting around twiddling your thumbs.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 6, 2012)

Tis all part of a recent ongoing #anon op.... german sites have been taken down too and info spread... more to come....
nazi-leaks
nazileaks site


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 7, 2012)

Tons of stuff contained in those links, mainly European and U.S but good work nonetheless.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> are these just members of the forums? in which case probably a few anti fash knocking around on that list.


frankly if any anti-fascist's on that list who hasn't given bullshit details they deserve a smack


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I thought it was strange how many were from the the channel islands, about 5 I've counted. Considering in Manchester and Salford there are just 2.
> 
> Favourite email address for me goes to: eradicationprocess@***.com





MellySingsDoom said:


> Isn't Will Browning originally from the Channel Islands?


No that was Charlie Sark-gant


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Behind Enemy Lines - Swedish Nazis
On youtube in 4 parts - Some hilarious stuff, havnt see last episode yet. Started as a serious documentary but wasnt so sure by end of episode 3. What do you think?


----------



## hmmph (Jan 7, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Behind Enemy Lines - Swedish Nazis
> On youtube in 4 parts - Some hilarious stuff, havnt see last episode yet. Started as a serious documentary but wasnt so sure by end of episode 3. What do you think?



that's got to be a spoof


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 7, 2012)

hmmph said:


> that's got to be a spoof


Yeah..I tend to agree but its a weird treatment. Just about to watch the last episode


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I've spent a few moments doing it and found a few fash and one anti-fash.



i just found someone we've had pints with in Blackpool who came across as well sound and intelligent and actually buys the odd anti nazi stuff!! gonna have to ask him about this


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 8, 2012)

one thing that puzzles me is why the fuck some of them have 'punk' in their email addresses, who the fuck PUNK would be a nazi?


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 8, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> one thing that puzzles me is why the fuck some of them have 'punk' in their email addresses, who the fuck PUNK would be a nazi?


 
Who in 2012 would be remotely interested in 'punk'?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 8, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Who in 2012 would be remotely interested in 'punk'?



lletsa you clearly havent been following the 'British Oi! and the 'anti-politics' music scene' thread!!!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 8, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Who in 2012 would be remotely interested in 'punk'?



manboys


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 8, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Behind Enemy Lines - Swedish Nazis
> On youtube in 4 parts - Some hilarious stuff, havnt see last episode yet. Started as a serious documentary but wasnt so sure by end of episode 3. What do you think?


I quite enjoyed that


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Who in 2012 would be remotely interested in 'punk'?



People who like that music I would hazard a guess. Or must they continue to change with the times and like whatever is in the charts or 'new'?!


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> People who like that music I would hazard a guess. Or must they continue to change with the times and like whatever is in the charts or 'new'?!



I don't change much with the times myself and I still like some of the classic punk stuff. But I can't understand either young kids getting into retro scenes or oldies keeping up with them. The aged Teds boozing on Oldham Street used to perturb me when I was a kid in the late '70s, but less time had elapsed between the heyday of their scene then and punk now.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> I don't change much with the times myself and I still like some of the classic punk stuff. But I can't understand either young kids getting into retro scenes or oldies keeping up with them. The aged Teds boozing on Oldham Street used to perturb me when I was a kid in the late '70s, but less time had elapsed between the heyday of their scene then and punk now.



Just what they liked and still like. Loads of music harks back to or 'replicates' previous genres so it's not that unusual for people to find out the 'source' of the music they're listening to.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 8, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> i just found someone we've had pints with in Blackpool who came across as well sound and intelligent and actually buys the odd anti nazi stuff!! gonna have to ask him about this



 Might be a well sound and intelligent nazi


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 8, 2012)

im still rocking the kris kristofferson greatest hits tho!


----------



## hmmph (Jan 8, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Just about to watch the last episode



LOL that's the worst one... "I know I shouldn't have breast fed him until he was 15"


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 8, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> So how many hours before we get a google maps street level breakdown of our unfriendly neighbourhood patriots


goebbel(s) street maps......


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 8, 2012)

anyhows... a few more nazi sites were 'explored' this weekend...
still gunning for the jewel in the crown still.... scummy right wing whinge frontish.....


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 8, 2012)

hmmph said:


> LOL that's the worst one... "I know I shouldn't have breast fed him until he was 15"


I know.....but it was hard to work out as some of it was quite realistic...even when it went obviously 'unreal'


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just heard from a German comrade ..loads of sackings of nazis on the lists..esp Volkswagen/BMW/Audi


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 8, 2012)

Vorsprung durch Politik


----------



## thriller (Jan 8, 2012)

this one even gave her mobile number:

http://www.facebook.com/dessa.88


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 8, 2012)

How do white facists in the US justify themselves?


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 8, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> How do white facists in the US justify themselves?



Same way they do in the UK?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 8, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Same way they do in the UK?



Yes, quite but in Britain they could use the North European thing. I'm sure you get what I mean, There were clearly indiginous people living in "The US" when the "Founding Fathers" arrived there.

So how do white fascists in the US argue their point?


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 9, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Yes, quite but in Britain they could use the North European thing. I'm sure you get what I mean, There were clearly indiginous people living in "The US" when the "Founding Fathers" arrived there.
> 
> So how do white fascists in the US argue their point?



White supremacism and manifest destiny?


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 9, 2012)

thriller said:


> this one even gave her mobile number:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/dessa.88



Again, amazing how clueless people are about their personal details. Especially where social networking sites are concerned. I think it should also prove a warning to those on the left, to set all their profiles etc to 'private' and not accept friend requests etc from people they don't know. Also to be wary of "friends of friends". Extended family members and old school mates who are not politically aware can sometimes offer up some interesting connections.

Would be a bit embarassing to browse some of these fuckers and suddenly see: "You and Ken McClellan have 5 mutual friends".


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 9, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> White supremacism and manifest destiny?



Fuck sakes


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 9, 2012)

aint it weird how shook up some nazis are with just loz behaviour....
and we know where they live!


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Who in 2012 would be remotely interested in 'punk'?



my sisters ex boyfriend. she split up with him around the time he was getting "anarchy and peace" written across his back.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 9, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> one thing that puzzles me is why the fuck some of them have 'punk' in their email addresses, who the fuck PUNK would be a nazi?



I dunno, do you expect them to listen to Jamaican dancehall instead? Possibly a spot of Steel Pulse?


----------



## elfman (Jan 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Have you checked the list to see if there's anyone on it where you are living now?



I don't think there will be many B&H members in China tbh


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 9, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

elfman said:


> I don't think there will be many B&H members in China tbh


There are a few in Shang.....Hei-l......


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> There are a few in Shang.....Hei-l......


Dont ask me chow meiny


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 9, 2012)

Dim? Sum of them


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 9, 2012)

i dunno what chow mein mate (best said in brummy accent!)


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 9, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Who in 2012 would be remotely interested in 'punk'?



certainly not smug twats who like tame music


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 9, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> certainly not smug twats who like tame music


 
I'm not just talking about the music, I'm on about the overall concept, which is so rooted in a different time and place that really has no relevance to now.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2012)

elfman said:


> I don't think there will be many B&H members in China tbh


Joking aside, you might be surprised where they are turning up, fascists at least, Indonesia, Malaya and a few other places too, all posting photos of themselves proudly seagull spotting.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Joking aside, you might be surprised where they are turning up, fascists at least, Indonesia, Malaya and a few other places too, all posting photos of themselves proudly seagull spotting.


Yeah..Ive seen photos of em in full garb in the past..remember the guy...japanese mixed race but very oriental looking and name from one of the scandanavian countries running with C18 at that time when they were posting letter bombs in video cases to the UK.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Yeah..Ive seen photos of em in full garb in the past..remember the guy...japanese mixed race but very oriental looking and name from one of the scandanavian countries running with C18 at that time when they were posting letter bombs in video cases to the UK.


Thomas Nakaba....


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 9, 2012)

wasnt that thomas nakaba. i think his step dad was japanese. he ended up inside. a proper villain! and an eejit! denmarks lecomber?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Joking aside, you might be surprised where they are turning up, fascists at least, Indonesia, Malaya and a few other places too, all posting photos of themselves proudly seagull spotting.



there's several groups in Mongolia with it seems large numbers of members openly describing themselves as "nazis", using the swastika as a symbol, paramilitary uniforms, salutes etc, and basing their philosophy on Hitler's "Mein Kampf", although their main targets are chinese people rather than Jews. They've been blamed for series of attacks in which they, among other things, shaved the heads of women suspected of sleeping with chinese men 

I think that you have to remember in many third world countries (even the victims of nazism) Hitler and nazism isn't vilified to the same degree as in the west, and hitler is often just seen as a "strong leader".

That isn't to say that their fash aren't real fash though, and it's very wrong imo to think that someone who claims to be a nazi and behaves in a way you'd associate with nazis isn't really fash or is simply "misguided" because they have a different coloured skin ...

http://www.caveatviator.com/usa/hitler-finds-new-generation-of-followers-in-unlikely-place-mongolia/ oh bloody hell ...


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> certainly not smug twats who like tame music



Trev sends a message out to all those squares and Daddy o's . Trad jazz is finished, bring on swing.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 9, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> I'm not just talking about the music, I'm on about the overall concept, which is so rooted in a different time and place that really has no relevance to now.



you mean music should worship Dave Cameron?


----------



## flutterbye (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> goebbel(s) street maps......



hahahaa thats fucking awesome.
I shall be goebbelling some street maps today, just want to see if their nets are whiter than white, it wouldnt be good for white power goons to have anything less than nets as white as snow now would it..

ETA: ik spreek een beetje nederlands, and oe in dutch sounds the same as oo in english and thats how i read it, which is why its so funny.


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 9, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> you mean music should worship Dave Cameron?


 
Yes, music should worship David Cameron like most music does.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Thomas Nakaba....



Nakaba wasn't mixed race. His mum re-married a Japanese fella, as a result she changed her sons name. He did have a mixed race sister who he seemingly felt a tad conflicted about.

Back in the 1970s/80's the French FANE apparently had a mixed race French/Vietnamese fella name of Yann Tran Long in their ranks, he appears in Ray Hills book.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nakaba wasn't mixed race. His mum re-married a Japanese fella, as a result she changed her sons name. He did have a mixed race sister who he seemingly felt a tad conflicted about.
> 
> Back in the 1970s/80's the French FANE apparently had a mixed race French/Vietnamese fella name of Yann Tran Long in their ranks, he appears in Ray Hills book.


Are you sure...he certainly had oriental features...the other guy I remember also ..another one who wanted to bomb his way around..


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Are you sure...he certainly had oriental features...the other guy I remember also ..another one who wanted to bomb his way around..



Aye, his dad was Nordic, his surname was/is his stepdads.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Are you sure...he certainly had oriental features...the other guy I remember also ..another one who wanted to bomb his way around..


Yeah. He was in some hells angels type gang I think. They run some minor drugs routes in scandanavia.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Yeah. He was in some hells angels type gang I think. They run some minor drugs routes in scandanavia.



The Bandidos, it seems.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, his dad was Nordic, his surname was/is his stepdads.


Yeah had another look....I think it was one photo in particular that Searchlight used to use that made me think about him not looking that Nordic.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nakaba wasn't mixed race. His mum re-married a Japanese fella, as a result she changed her sons name. He did have a mixed race sister who he seemingly felt a tad conflicted about.
> 
> Back in the 1970s/80's the French FANE apparently had a mixed race French/Vietnamese fella name of Yann Tran Long in their ranks, he appears in Ray Hills book.


I remember hearing that vietnamese guys name and thinking was he named after that Goons song......


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Im feeling a little poorly so Im in bed and about to watch a film that a pal got from Blockbuster called Romanzo Criminale....Last time I tried to watch a film over 3 hrs long was The Jackal(Carlos)...far too long and I lost interest. Hope I get thru it in one go as its due back tomorrow.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> I remember hearing that vietnamese guys name and thinking was he named after that Goons song......



hahaha


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 9, 2012)

just heard back from the lad i mentioned earlier and he says he bought a few dodgy records years ago just to see what they were about , realised how dim and offensive the stuff was then next thing he knows tonight he got a visit from the old bill warning him he was on the list. He reckons the dodgy distro he bought the recs off musta given B&H his email etc
mad stuff


----------



## intersol32 (Jan 9, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> just heard back from the lad i mentioned earlier and he says he bought a few dodgy records years ago just to see what they were about , realised how dim and offensive the stuff was then next thing he knows tonight he got a visit from the old bill warning him he was on the list. He reckons the dodgy distro he bought the recs off musta given B&H his email etc
> mad stuff



The cops have picked up on that quickly enough. When you say "warning him he was on the list", does that mean they were profering friendly advice or protection?....or do you think they were sussing him out to see if he was some B+H nutter looking to stir up trouble?


----------



## manny-p (Jan 9, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> The cops have picked up on that quickly enough. When you say "warning him he was on the list", does that mean they were profering friendly advice or protection?....or do you think they were sussing him out to see if he was some B+H nutter looking to stir up trouble?


The latter.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 10, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> The cops have picked up on that quickly enough. When you say "warning him he was on the list", does that mean they were profering friendly advice or protection?....or do you think they were sussing him out to see if he was some B+H nutter looking to stir up trouble?



could be all of those i guess , few coppers would resist the temptation to casually look around the house for any signs of political activity but they would also love the chance to catch any lefties that may start chucking bricks


----------



## cemertyone (Jan 11, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> just heard back from the lad i mentioned earlier and he says he bought a few dodgy records years ago just to see what they were about , realised how dim and offensive the stuff was then next thing he knows tonight he got a visit from the old bill warning him he was on the list. He reckons the dodgy distro he bought the recs off musta given B&H his email etc
> mad stuff



I sent emails to all the nuts living in N-Ireland on the list..telling them the C.I.R.A. had there address and where coming to visit them real soon....got two emails back telling me they where no longer associated with the publication..and another telling me to bring the IRA as he would shoot the lot of us...he says he`s "british and proud"....still a bit of physcological warfare dont go amiss.....lol


----------



## dennisr (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Romanzo Criminale....


 Its a fine film


----------



## dennisr (Jan 11, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> I sent.....lol


be careful what you say on bulletin boards mate (i'd delete that....)


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Im feeling a little poorly so Im in bed and about to watch a film that a pal got from Blockbuster called Romanzo Criminale....



Brilliant film and so is the series which has been aired on Sky Atlantic I think. A mate who I stay with when i'm in Roma is related to a former member of the Banda Magliana the true life gangsters who the film is based on.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 11, 2012)

uh oh... lol... a few internet sevice providers in Germany have refused to stop hosting certain german nazi sites....
talking about putting your dick in a hornets nest.. (to paraphrase #anon)  Seems the lulz brigade are annoyed!!!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Brilliant film and so is the series which has been aired on Sky Atlantic I think. A mate who I stay with when i'm in Roma is related to a former member of the Banda Magliana the true life gangsters who the film is based on.


I wiki'd it and according to them it was just fiction.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I wiki'd it and according to them it was just fiction.



From the wiki page _*Romanzo Criminale*_ (_Crime Novel_) is an Italian-language film released in 2005, directed by Michele Placido, a criminal drama, it was highly acclaimed and won 15 awards. It is based on Giancarlo De Cataldo's 2002 novel, *which is in turn inspired by the Banda della Magliana true story*.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> From the wiki page _*Romanzo Criminale*_ (_Crime Novel_) is an Italian-language film released in 2005, directed by Michele Placido, a criminal drama, it was highly acclaimed and won 15 awards. It is based on Giancarlo De Cataldo's 2002 novel, *which is in turn inspired by the Banda della Magliana true story*.


Oh right, I missed the last bit.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Oh right, I missed the last bit.



Still going on. Earlier last year the son of my mates relative was shot dead in a Rome street.... Ironically the Magliana quater is well renowned these days as an area where pro-w/c groups run good clean squats and housing projects that arose out of a well organised community organisation and groups back in the 1970's..


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Still going on. Earlier last year the son of my mates relative was shot dead in a Rome street.... Ironically the Magliana quater is well renowned these days as an area where pro-w/c groups run good clean squats and housing projects that arose out of a well organised community organisation and groups back in the 1970's..


I love to hear stories like the one about the squats, I was enjoying the Romazo programme until they started going over to the fascists and informing for the state.

eta, sorry to hear about the young fella getting shot.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I love to hear stories like the one about the squats, I was enjoying the Romazo programme until they started going over to the fascists and informing for the state.
> 
> eta, sorry to hear about the young fella getting shot.



it's fascinating stuff, the film interweaves real events with characters playing the kind of people who did exist. The 'axis of gangster, fascist and state was a real one, though played fictionally in the film.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> it's fascinating stuff, the film interweaves real events with characters playing the kind of people who did exist. The 'axis of gangster, fascist and state was a real one, though played fictionally in the film.


Have you watched Mesrine? it is getting repeated on FX soon, well worth watching.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Have you watched Mesrine? it is getting repeated on FX soon, well worth watching.



Seen the first one, not the second one yet.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Seen the first one, not the second one yet.


The film or the series? I haven't seen the film but the 2 parter on FX was excellent from start to finish.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The film or the series? I haven't seen the film but the 2 parter on FX was excellent from start to finish.



The film


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Have you watched Mesrine? it is getting repeated on FX soon, well worth watching.


Yeah I watched it in a hotel the other week between the ground and 1st floor


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Yeah I watched it in a hotel the other week between the ground and 1st floor


on the mezzanine then


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> on the mezzanine then



Unless he was stuck in a lift with his portable DVD player?


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ive also been recommended a film called Lupo about an ETA turned spy circa 1970's 80's who was behind a clandestine state run assasination outfit......


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> on the mezzanine then


that was a valium attempt at humour...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> that was a valium attempt at humour...


you shouldn't bother with humour, this between the ground and first floor thing fell flat for everyone.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Im


Pickman's model said:


> on the mezzanine then


About to watch the rest of the film ( the bolognia bombing)...so about half way....snoooork   snorkkkkkkk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Im
> 
> About to watch the rest of the film ( the bolognia bombing)...so about half way....snoooork snorkkkkkkk


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you shouldn't bother with humour, this between the ground and first floor thing fell flat for everyone.


I thought it was ok , then tried to swerve it as I thought mezzanine sounded like a drug.. not methadone..but one of those barbituate/bomber/tranquillizer type bollox jobbies doing the rounds circa 1960's what is it...total block...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> I thought it was ok , then tried to swerve it as I thought mezzanine sounded like a drug.. not methadone..but one of those barbituate/bomber/tranquillizer type bollox jobbies doing the rounds circa 1960's what is it...total block...


perhaps all you need is practice.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


>


Thats me saying big chance,, Ill be snoring like a twat in 2 minnnnnnnkkkks phewww


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Thats me saying big chance,, Ill be snoring like a twat in 2 minnnnnnnkkkks phewww


night night then


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps all you need is practice.


Its mescaline!!!.....he he....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Ive also been recommended a film called Lupo...











> His home slated to be torn down, his business in serious financial trouble and his only daughter poised to leave the nest with her wealthy fiancé, small-time Tel Aviv second hand store owner Lupo (Yehuda Barkan) still finds the strength to keep his life, and his pride, together. But as he fights overeager housing authorities and charms his daughter's future in-laws, he finds himself the romantic target of a loud local widow.



Directed by Menahem Golan, who also did _The Delta Force_ and _Operation Thunderbolt_.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 12, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> I sent emails to all the nuts living in N-Ireland on the list..telling them the C.I.R.A. had there address and where coming to visit them real soon....got two emails back telling me they where no longer associated with the publication..and another telling me to bring the IRA as he would shoot the lot of us...he says he`s "british and proud"....still a bit of physcological warfare dont go amiss.....lol



that really shows the vast difference of the people who are on there - a mixture of nutters and people who simply bought a record from a dodgy distro and had their email details etc circulated all over the shop


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 12, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Directed by Menahem Golan, who also did _The Delta Force_ and _Operation Thunderbolt_.
> Dave...no its not that one...have I got the title wrong or is their mischief afoot....


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Its el lobo....(the wolf) what a burk I am...apologies...just read profile on wiki..sounds like a belter


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 13, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Directed by Menahem Golan, who also did _The Delta Force_ and _Operation Thunderbolt_.



Brilliant film


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 13, 2012)

I reckon _El Lobo_ done in a _Fiddler On The Roof_ style with Chuck Norris could be grand.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 13, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I reckon _El Lobo_ done in a _Fiddler On The Roof_ style with Chuck Norris could be grand.


Ha ha ...'eta' was a rich man dooby dooby dooby.......itd be a top(al) film


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2012)

Am i on the right thread or is this in films and books?


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 13, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Am i on the right thread or is this in films and books?



no it's Urban . A sensible serious thread is hijacked by people who are very boring and unfunny


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 13, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> no it's Urban . A sensible serious thread is hijacked by people who are very boring and unfunny


I apologise...to you both


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 13, 2012)

This thread needs a no politics musical interlude


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 13, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> I apologise...to you both



Quisling.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Jan 14, 2012)

And the winner is!

bolloxpig@****uk


of

lacock court


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 14, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Quisling.



what's Bob Holness's kids got to do with it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 14, 2012)

\/


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 14, 2012)

honestly, you go away for a couple of days and come back to anarchy! anarchy i tell you!


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 14, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> This thread needs a no politics musical interlude




I have it noted that you haven't bought CDs for ages , i will have my hit squad out in Bpool


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 14, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> I have it noted that you haven't bought CDs for ages , i will have my hit squad out in Bpool



Worry ye not. Things been a bit mad here last few months. Getting back to my old self now. I'll be in touch


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 15, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> Worry ye not. Things been a bit mad here last few months. Getting back to my old self now. I'll be in touch



sounds good , i feared the curse of Urban had got you!


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> if it's from that long ago how many people off that list will have realised the errors of their ways? the newest seem to be from 2007 ffs.


I was on that list, i got a screwdriver cd off isd records 9 fecking years ago. My stupid mistake for buying from them but now i'm labelled a blood and honour neo nazi member by certain groups ( Cambridge anarchists )To say being a neo nazi has fucked my life up (it appears top of any google search) is an under statement. 
I've contacted loads of people off that list, most are just students, its so out of date now most addresses void. 
I'll find whos behind the cambridge anarchists one day........ 
Me i USE to be an anti fascist..


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> I was on that list, i got a screwdriver cd off isd records 9 fecking years ago. My stupid mistake for buying from them but now i'm labelled a blood and honour neo nazi member by certain groups ( Cambridge anarchists )To say being a neo nazi has fucked my life up (it appears top of any google search) is an under statement.
> I've contacted loads of people off that list, most are just students, its so out of date now most addresses void.
> I'll find whos behind the cambridge anarchists one day........
> Me i USE to be an anti fascist..


so what you sayin?  regret it or not?


----------



## treelover (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> I was on that list, i got a screwdriver cd off isd records 9 fecking years ago. My stupid mistake for buying from them but now i'm labelled a blood and honour neo nazi member by certain groups ( Cambridge anarchists )To say being a neo nazi has fucked my life up (it appears top of any google search) is an under statement.
> I've contacted loads of people off that list, most are just students, its so out of date now most addresses void.
> I'll find whos behind the cambridge anarchists one day........
> Me i USE to be an anti fascist..



If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2014)

treelover said:


> If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.


do you even know what blood and honour is?


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> do you even know what blood and honour is?


I know what b&h are now. 
Buying a cd from them, big mistake.


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

Batterthreats
[quote="treelover said:


> If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.


All the death threats/of violence etc i have recieved have been anonymous email/phone calls.
I even had the Police on my door step about it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> i got a screwdriver cd .



Frankly, I would like to be able to vet potential friends, employees or suitors of my daughters against a list of Skrewdriver CD purchasers. It's a considerable black mark against you, even if you aren't a card-carrying goosestepper.


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Frankly, I would like to be able to vet potential friends, employees or suitors of my daughters against a list of Skrewdriver CD purchasers. It's a considerable black mark against you, even if you aren't a card-carrying goosestepper.


We all make mistakes. I made mine about 9 years ago. Thing is i'm pretty far left and always have been.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> We all make mistakes. I made mine about 9 years ago. Thing is i'm pretty far left and always have been.



I'd certainly agree that if you're going to expose people on the Internet you need to be contactable and to offer a right of reply.


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> I'd certainly agree that if you're going to expose people on the Internet you need to be contactable and to offer a right of reply.


Well i can't contact them which is why i asked on here. 
When blood and honour was first hacked back in 2010,i contacted the bloke who hacked them and asked him to remove the list of people on the mail order list. He did. But he left all the other forum details up as comments on there are just sick. The reason the mail order list is still around is because it isthe only real addresses there are connected to b&h. Even searchlight claim we are members... 
The original page with the details on was 'know your nazis' 
I would very much like to get in touch with whoever is behind the cambridge anarchists blog so i can argue my case. 
I' m sure there are a few real headcase nutzies on that list but a majority are not.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 2, 2014)

What was it about skrewdriver's music that appealed to you Batteryhuman ? The political content of their music is hardly hidden - not saying you're fash or anything (I have no idea either way - you'd hardly admit it to us if you were after all) but I do find that a bit baffling.

And how do you know the majority of people on that list aren't nazis?


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> What was it about skrewdriver's music that appealed to you Batteryhuman ? The political content of their music is hardly hidden - not saying you're fash or anything (I have no idea either way - you'd hardly admit it to us if you were after all) but I do find that a bit baffling.
> 
> And how do you know the majority of people on that list aren't nazis?


I have been going punk gigs for years, conflict, flux, subs, amebix, antisect, sears, discharge etc etc i saw screwdriver about 1980 before all the b&h bullshit kicked in. I wanted a screwdriver cd just for old times. I got one from isd and never got nowt from them again. 
How do i know, well i contacted a few of them, alot are students, some just in it for the music, yes some nut jobs.
neyNorman, post: 12902458, member: 45734"]What was it about skrewdriver's music that appealed to you Batteryhuman ? The political content of their music is hardly hidden - not saying you're fash or anything (I have no idea either way - you'd hardly admit it to us if you were after all) but I do find that a bit baffling.

And how do you know the majority of people on that list aren't nazis?[/quote]
I contacted


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> I know what b&h are now.
> Buying a cd from them, big mistake.



I'm assuming you were self-aware enough 9 years ago to know who and what Skrewdriver were, so why were you buying a CD of theirs from a mail order company unless you agreed with their politics?  it's not like you wouldn't have been able to find plenty of download sources for their shitty take on "Oi!" by 2004-2005.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> We all make mistakes. I made mine about 9 years ago. Thing is i'm pretty far left and always have been.


despite having moved in af circles for more than 20 years i've yet to meet anyone not dodgy whose made a habit of listening to fash music let alone buying their cds


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 2, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Frankly, I would like to be able to vet potential friends, employees or suitors of my daughters against a list of Skrewdriver CD purchasers. It's a considerable black mark against you, even if you aren't a card-carrying goosestepper.



At the very least it shows poor musical taste, as there are a lot better proponents of the Oi! _ouevre_.  Frankly, I can't see why someone would want a Skrewdriver CD unless they agreed with the band's ideology and wanted to "support the cause".


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

I googled screwdiver and got isd records, that why i got it from them
I know my mind you don't, i ain't a nutzi
Was anyone at the gathering of the 500 at the underworld recently? I was there, if you were we may even have spoken. 
Not the sort of place were fash hang out? I just made a stupid fucking misake, something it seems i will have to live with
One day i'll get my name off that list. . ViolentPanda, post: 12902531, member: 2660"]At the very least it shows poor musical taste, as there are a lot better proponents of the Oi! _ouevre_.  Frankly, I can't see why someone would want a Skrewdriver CD unless they agreed with the band's ideology and wanted to "support the cause".[/quote]
One ques


----------



## manny-p (Feb 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> despite having moved in af circles for more than 20 years i've yet to meet anyone not dodgy whose made a habit of listening to fash music let alone buying their cds


 I've listened to a few of their songs on youtube out of interest to see if they were actually ok musically and for a laugh at their daft lyrics (obviously lyrics are appalling). But buying an album from the B&H site is actively supporting their bullshit.


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 2, 2014)

manny-p said:


> I've listened to a few of their songs on youtube out of interest to see if they were actually ok musically and for a laugh at their daft lyrics (obviously lyrics are appalling). But buying an album from the B&H site is actively supporting their bullshit.


Oh well i bought boots and braces i think it was called, it was bollocks.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 2, 2014)

Fascist shelf units
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bookcase-...4?pt=UK_Bedroom_Furniture&hash=item27dbdcfe52


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> Oh well i bought boots and braces i think it was called, it was bollocks.


Is he a patriotic socialist, not a national socialist?


----------



## salem (Feb 2, 2014)

I had a skrewdriver mp3 downloaded a while ago which I liked. Now we're  talking over 10 years ago. One day I realised were a dodgy group. I posted something on another board (efestivals or virtualfestivals) asking about separating musical enjoyment and content. None other then @williamofwalworth tore me to shreads. But I was genuine in that I just thought from that mp3 they were an interesting punk band. I was 15 or so and certainly naïve.

Anyway I was genuine in my curiosity and as such I can maybe see that others might go a step further.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2014)

salem : I've absolutely no memory of me doing that! I'll take your word for it though -- must have been a good while back.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 2, 2014)

I find the BNP members list, the EDL merchandise buyers list and the B&H list invaluable filters. 

My neighbour who was on the BNP list is totally innocuous but I would not employ him.


----------



## treelover (Feb 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> do you even know what blood and honour is?



I meant his accusers from the left, people who are giving him a hard time.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> I googled screwdiver and got isd records, that why i got it from them
> I know my mind you don't, i ain't a nutzi
> Was anyone at the gathering of the 500 at the underworld recently? I was there, if you were we may even have spoken.
> Not the sort of place were fash hang out? I just made a stupid fucking misake, something it seems i will have to live with
> One day i'll get my name off that list. . ViolentPanda, post: 12902531, member: 2660"]At the very least it shows poor musical taste, as there are a lot better proponents of the Oi! _ouevre_.  Frankly, I can't see why someone would want a Skrewdriver CD unless they agreed with the band's ideology and wanted to "support the cause".


If you're not fash why do you keep using fash lingo?


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 2, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Fascist shelf units
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bookcase-...4?pt=UK_Bedroom_Furniture&hash=item27dbdcfe52








_Surely_, someone didn't design this without spotting it.


----------



## Mustn't grumble (Feb 2, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> _Surely_, someone didn't design this without spotting it.


The symbol used to be all the rage:
Mesopotamian coins: http://www.buddhas-online.com/swastika.html
Korean Buddhists: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Buddhistswastika.jpg
from a 1911 Kipling book: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kipling_swastika.png

Then it enraged - & started getting a bad reputation for nothing it did itself. Guilt by association. God damn NSDAP & their foreign allies.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> I meant his accusers from the left, people who are giving him a hard time.


so do you or don't you?


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.


weird


----------



## Batteryhuman (Feb 3, 2014)

Wilf said:


> weird



quationgirl, post: 12903306, member: 17853"]If you're not fash why do you keep using fash lingo?[/quote] so i can't use fash lingo?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 3, 2014)

Fuck off. We've got your number.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2014)

And name.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> And name.


... And treelover  wtf are you paying at?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.


how do you assume that anyone is middle class from that?


----------



## cesare (Feb 3, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> how do you assume that anyone is middle class from that?


Probably the word Cambridge


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 3, 2014)

oh yeah, everyone from cambridge is a student. just as every anti-fascist is UAF and anyone who disagrees with EDL is a 'nonce.' insults not facts! fact!


----------



## cesare (Feb 3, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> oh yeah, everyone from cambridge is a student. just as every anti-fascist is UAF and anyone who disagrees with EDL is a 'nonce.' insults not facts! fact!


You tell him, mal!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 3, 2014)

Did Blood and Honour have a membership? I thought they were a small outfit peddling shitty merchandise?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> A Frankly, I can't see why someone would want a Skrewdriver CD unless they agreed with the band's ideology and wanted to "support the cause".



I've got an original copy of 'All skrewed up' on vinyl, good album as it goes.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Did Blood and Honour have a membership? I thought they were a small outfit peddling shitty merchandise?


Mailing list probably - can't remember.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I find the BNP members list, the EDL merchandise buyers list and the B&H list invaluable filters.
> 
> My neighbour who was on the BNP list is totally innocuous but I would not employ him.



When I first saw the BNP membership list at the end of 2010, I noticed one address was on the same estate that my parents live on, in the arse-end of Norfolk.  The next time I spoke to my dad, I said: "here, who lives at **?" - "oh, that's that busybody ex-copper who's always putting his nose in everyone's business", says my dad. Needless to say, I wasn't particularly surprised!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> _Surely_, someone didn't design this without spotting it.



<prejudice>
Surely someone didn't design this, thinking that fascists owned books?</prejudice>


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Wilf said:


> weird



And potentially very painful.
Personally, I'd never go near a meeting of a hard right political group on my own, let alone attend and challenge them.  Neo-fascists have too much of a history of group violence against individuals for that to be a sensible proposition.  Those folk don't believe in the term "fair fight".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> so i can't use fash lingo?



Why would you want to, unless it were so hardwired into you, that you can't help yourself?


----------



## cesare (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> And potentially very painful.
> Personally, I'd never go near a meeting of a hard right political group on my own, let alone attend and challenge them.  Neo-fascists have too much of a history of group violence against individuals for that to be a sensible proposition.  Those folk don't believe in the term "fair fight".


He was suggesting the new poster go to a Cambridge Anarchists meeting and challenge them for outing the members of the Blood and Honour lot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> I've got an original copy of 'All skrewed up' on vinyl, good album as it goes.



He didn't mention which album, though, so there's only a one-in-eight chance it was "All Skrewed Up".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

cesare said:


> He was suggesting the new poster go to a Cambridge Anarchists meeting and challenge them for outing the members of the Blood and Honour lot.



Not quite so worrying, then, although the <stereotype alert>dogs-on-strings</stereotype alert> might nibble his ankles!


----------



## cesare (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not quite so worrying, then, although the <stereotype alert>dogs-on-strings</stereotype alert> might nibble his ankles!


Oh, I dunno. I think it's quite worrying that treelover's sending a fash to an anarchist meeting.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> When I first saw the BNP membership list at the end of 2010, I noticed one address was on the same estate that my parents live on, in the arse-end of Norfolk.  The next time I spoke to my dad, I said: "here, who lives at **?" - "oh, that's that busybody ex-copper who's always putting his nose in everyone's business", says my dad. Needless to say, I wasn't particularly surprised!



There was one living a few doors from my mum and dad - equally unsurprising, she and her husband were two of the most horrible bastards I've ever come across. Just seemed to hate people generally and people having fun especially. Across the road from my mum's, a little bit further up the hill, there's a piece of grass that the local kids play football on. They're no trouble - in fact very polite for teenagers - and the worst you'll ever get is a football rolling down the hill onto your driveway (by which point it's rolling so slowly that it can't possibly damage anything). But Mr and Mrs Fash just hated them - used to confiscate their football if it went onto their drive, or even anywhere near it (and on one occasion I saw her deliberately run it over). It's a really close-knit community - everyone knows and talks to everyone else and they're extremely welcoming to new people, threw a kind of informal welcoming party for my mum and dad at the home of what I guess you'd call the 'community leader'. Just really good people, and very tolerant and easy going - but nobody liked these two.

At one point I moved in with my parents for a bit but before I was able to successfully train the dog to shit in front of their gate they moved out. There was much rejoicing.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

cesare said:


> Oh, I dunno. I think it's quite worrying that treelover's sending a fash to an anarchist meeting.


Scenarios That May Not Play Out Well, #1 in a short series:

 "Hello Everybody, I'm on your Blood and Honour list. A chap from urban75 said you were all middle class sofites and that I should come and biff you. Is that okay?"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

cesare said:


> Oh, I dunno. I think it's quite worrying that treelover's sending a fash to an anarchist meeting.



Well, he's suggesting it, rather than giving directions!


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, he's suggesting it, rather than giving directions!


 He's probably got an image in his head of people passing the port, the wrong way.


----------



## treelover (Feb 3, 2014)

cesare said:


> He was suggesting the new poster go to a Cambridge Anarchists meeting and challenge them for outing the members of the Blood and Honour lot.



er, no I wasn't, I was saying if this poster feels he has been slighted with all the serious connotations this entails he should turn up to one of the meetings and argue his case, if he is a fascist its unlikely he would do so,


----------



## cesare (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> er, no I wasn't, I was saying if this poster feels he has been slighted with all the serious connotations this entails he should turn up to one of the meetings and argue his case, if he is a fascist its unlikely he would do so,


How is that not sending a fash to an anarchist meeting?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Wilf said:


> He's probably got an image in his head of people passing the port, the wrong way.



I have it on good authority that Cambridge Anarchists wear black wingtips with their tweeds!


----------



## treelover (Feb 3, 2014)

cesare said:


> How is that not sending a fash to an anarchist meeting?



Because he is saying he isn't, you sound as if you believe in the ye olde ducking stool.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> er, no I wasn't, I was saying if this poster feels he has been slighted with all the serious connotations this entails he should turn up to one of the meetings and argue his case, if he is a fascist its unlikely he would do so,


 Okay, that covers the first bit in your post, but what about the second:


> If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I have it on good authority that Cambridge Anarchists wear black wingtips with their tweeds!


----------



## cesare (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> Because he is saying he isn't, you sound as if you believe in the ye olde ducking stool.


And you sound as if you'd believe any old tripe just because someone said it, with a heavy helping of stereotyping thrown in for good measure,


----------



## treelover (Feb 3, 2014)

I


Wilf said:


> Okay, that covers the first bit in your post, but what about the second:



 I thought Battery Human was very young, plenty of people start off with dodgy far right views, especially those who haven't had the benefit of a education, etc.

anyway, I'm not defending fascists, just that I've seen witch hunts before and I don't like them


----------



## treelover (Feb 3, 2014)

cesare said:


> And you sound as if you'd believe any old tripe just because someone said it, with a heavy helping of stereotyping thrown in for good measure,




For goodness sake, I'm saying if he isn't one he could go to the meeting and sort it out, if he is a fascist, call his bluff...




goes back to basic issues postings.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> I
> 
> 
> I thought Battery Human was very young, plenty of people start off with dodgy far right views, especially those who haven't had the benefit of a education, etc.
> ...


 Yes, but you are avoiding the issue of why you thought Cambridge Anarchists might be some kind of Bullingdon Black Bloc.

You're also managing to make some interesting assumptions about someone's 'lack of an education'.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> I
> 
> 
> I thought Battery Human was very young, plenty of people start off with dodgy far right views, especially those who haven't had the benefit of a education, etc.
> ...


err, guilty conscience? 
or still drunk?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> I
> 
> 
> I thought Battery Human was very young, plenty of people start off with dodgy far right views, especially those who haven't had the benefit of a education, etc.
> ...



"Very young"? In post #177 they mention that they saw Skrewdriver in 1980.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> Because he is saying he isn't, you sound as if you believe in the ye olde ducking stool.



I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt mate but this one if pretty obvious. We have a poster turning up, first asking for information on the Cambridge anarchists - without saying anything about any of this stuff. Then when that's not fruitful he bumps an old thread about this membership list, again trying to get info on them. While all the time using language that I've only ever heard members of the far right use (nutzi etc - it's how the Griffinites used to refer to the more hardcore elements - never once heard anyone else use it). And also while claiming to know for sure that 'the majority' of people on the list aren't fash, which is quite obviously bollocks - maybe plausible to say a couple of them aren't but most of the people on a B&H list aren't fash? No chance. 

It's obvious what his game is.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Very young"? In post #177 they mention that they saw Skrewdriver in 1980.


 ... which would make them at the very least late 40s now - and buying their CD 9 years ago at around 40.  Youthful indiscretion my arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Wilf said:


> ... which would make them at the very least late 40s now - and buying their CD 9 years ago at around 40.  Youthful indiscretion my arse.



Well, quite! 

Unless they're well into their second childhood.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, quite!
> 
> Unless they're well into their second childhood.


 
the new golden dawn isn't far away


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Batteryhuman said:


> equationgirl said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not fash why do you keep using fash lingo?
> ...


Generally, only fash use fash lingo. Pretty much everybody else says 'fuck that, people will think I'm fash'.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 3, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Generally, only fash use fash lingo. Pretty much everybody else says 'fuck that, people will think I'm fash'.



And unless you've spent a great deal of time on fash messageboards and blogs - either because you're a fascist or a committed anti-fascist fash watcher - it's extremely unlikely that you'll even know that language. Since this cock claims to have 'naively' bought a skrewdriver record (and, we're expected to believe, was completely unaware of the political connotations) we can discount the latter possibility. So a process of elimination gives us one realistic explanation. And it is not an innocent one.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> I
> 
> anyway, I'm not defending fascists, just that I've seen witch hunts before and I don't like them


Some non-Fascists, also expressing their oi based disapproval of witch hunts:


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I have it on good authority that Cambridge Anarchists wear black wingtips with their tweeds!



i think you'll find theyre black&red wingtips! and for the ladies and trans section ...


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

Is the cunt still moaning?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Some non-Fascists, also expressing their oi based disapproval of witch hunts:



You can almost smell the men in that pic.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> You can almost smell the men in that pic.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

Get a bath, job, and a haircut.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Get a bath, job, and a haircut.


Treelover thinks Cambridge Anarchists are Too Posh to Wash. 

Here's one of their leading (foot) lights:


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> If anyone has physically threatened you, you should go to their meetings and challenge them, its very easy for middle class activists to condemn people who haven't had their privileges, etc.



You need to sort your assumptions out.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

The Cambridge anarchists are more Fen Boys than students and may welcome this prick challenging them.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 3, 2014)

A classic poster from many moons ago.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

treelover said:


> For goodness sake, I'm saying if he isn't one he could go to the meeting and sort it out, if he is a fascist, call his bluff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you've slithered off this thread in shame then??


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 4, 2014)

Treelover never answers, explains or justifies he only has two posts breathless excitement or eeyore cynicism


----------



## CambridgeAnarko (Feb 15, 2014)

Batteryhuman let's hear it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Treelover never answers, explains or justifies he only has two posts breathless excitement or eeyore cynicism


...


----------



## CambridgeAnarko (Feb 19, 2014)

Batteryhuman Stop contacting local female activists uninvited.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

CambridgeAnarko said:


> Batteryhuman Stop contacting local female activists uninvited.


Let's have it out in the open then.


----------



## CambridgeAnarko (Feb 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Let's have it out in the open then.



We wanted to wait for a reply but they haven't engaged.

This is looking like there could be more to it.

I say this as the picture doesn't fit. They are posing as a man around 50, an old punk. This character gave money to Blood and Honour allegedly for old times sake. Claiming to unaware of their politics.

Then they start sniffing around Cambridge activists using a riseup account. Meaning that they are currently or recently in the activist scene.

The plot thickens.

If anyone recognises this email etw1984@riseup.net please pm us.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 26, 2014)

What's a riseup account when it's at home?


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 26, 2014)

Anarcho activist email provider


----------



## CambridgeAnarko (Feb 26, 2014)

You need 2 invite codes from 2 different account holders to get a riseup account.

Riseup state that if you give anyone you don't know a code they will close your account.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 26, 2014)

CambridgeAnarko said:


> You need 2 invite codes from 2 different account holders to get a riseup account.
> 
> Riseup state that if you give anyone you don't know a code they will close your account.


Have you told them about this yet?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 26, 2014)

CambridgeAnarko said:


> You need 2 invite codes from 2 different account holders to get a riseup account.
> 
> Riseup state that if you give anyone you don't know a code they will close your account.



Does someone police it?  

(i'm bored hence being a pointless cunt)


----------



## CambridgeAnarko (Mar 3, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Have you told them about this yet?



We have.

We also found this https://cambridgeanarchists2013.wordpress.com/


----------



## CambridgeAnarko (Mar 3, 2014)

treelover "The Cambridge anarchists are nothing more than a bunch of rich scum far left students. Scary." https://cambridgeanarchists2013.wor...-anarchists-uk-blood-and-honour-members-list/

Do we need to have words?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)

So batteryhuman and cambridgeanarko are one and the same?

This is getting well confusing.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2014)

> .
> I am not a Cambridge Anarchist, i am someone who’s life has been completely ruined by the Cambridge Anarchists.
> So now its my turn….


 
Probably someone who once joined out of  the misguided impression that Cambridge anarchists would achieve anything


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> So batteryhuman and cambridgeanarko are one and the same?
> 
> This is getting well confusing.



I don't think so


----------



## JHE (Mar 3, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> A classic poster from many moons ago.
> 
> View attachment 47714



How much support was there among the workers of Cambridge for this idea of burning down the university and "tourist shit"?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:
			
		

> I don't think so



It's difficult to know anything given the spat is between two persons unknown. No idea where urban comes into it apart from the membership leak thread.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)

JHE said:
			
		

> How much support was there among the workers of Cambridge for this idea of burning down the university and "tourist shit"?



Probably about as much support as there was for exploiting free labour at BrisFest.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2014)

This is JHE - the racist poster, not jtg the bristol poster. And that's a pretty harsh comment for a monday morning!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)

I always get them mixed up. I'll try again.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)

JHE said:
			
		

> How much support was there among the workers of Cambridge for this idea of burning down the university and "tourist shit"?



Probably about as much support as your witterings on Islam attracts. 

Actually it doesn't have bite now I've mixed you up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> So batteryhuman and cambridgeanarko are one and the same?
> 
> This is getting well confusing.



The site linked to is cambridgeanarchists*2013*.wordpress.com, not cambridgeanarchists.wordpress.com.  It's a spoof.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2014)

JHE said:


> How much support was there among the workers of Cambridge for this idea of burning down the university and "tourist shit"?


 
dont really think that the workers of Cambridge have achieved the necessary level of class consciousness to be taken seriously by the anarchists.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The site linked to is cambridgeanarchists*2013*.wordpress.com, not cambridgeanarchists.wordpress.com.  It's a spoof.



At least someone knew where I was coming from!


----------



## Wilf (Mar 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Probably about as much support as your witterings on Islam attracts.
> 
> Actually it doesn't have bite now I've mixed you up.


 Don't worry, there'll be plenty more opportunities.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------

